# Outlook 2003 "All folders are up to date" vs. "This folder is up to date"



## ekwiatk1 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Outlook 2003 "All folders are up to date" vs. "This folder is up to date"*

Running: Outlook 2003 on Windows XP Professional computers (identical machines).

On some of our machines, Outlook displays "All folders are up to date" after a Send/Receive. On other it shows only "This folder is up to date."

-In both cases, all of the folders are up to date. 
-In both cases, the user's Inbox is the folder being used (no one specific folder is selected).

Does anyone know why the messages given are different from machine to machine?

[In case it is helpful: I came across another forum where a user had a similar (and unanswered) problem. Outlook always displayed the "All folders..." message, until it began to show the "This folder..." message. They had not made any adjustments to outlook or the computer. http://www.wiredbox.net/Forum/Thread222652_SendReceive.aspx ] Perhaps the issue doesn't have anything to do with multiple machines?


----------



## ekwiatk1 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2003 "All folders are up to date" vs. "This folder is up to date"*

Anybody? Anybody?!


----------

